# scottish exotics keepers



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

ok so after the argument from some weirdo last night i would be interested in seeing if scottish people actually think that the scottish forums work?

not asking for sides or which one you prefer just in general and do you like 2 forums or would prefer one major one?

this is not an attack on the one i am not involved with just a wee scottish discussion i really hope we get points from both sides as we all know scottish banter is great and really we all (me bein welsh) just love to annoy the english


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

am only on rfuk and the one scottish forum the one you help run and like both am not part of the other scottish forum never even new there was one


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I'm Welsh and I can see your point.....
But this is herps and it doesn't matter to me where people are from it's all about snakes for me..... Local doesn't mean S***. Unless it's a snakes Local.....
Just my opinion on the subject......


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

I think that it's pretty stupid to have 2 forums and 'arguments' or 'wars' between them.
We're all interested in Reptiles and we all live local to one another (sorta), which means we should all at least attempt to get along in a mutually beneficial way.
In saying that, i've had enough people bitch on about me that i've gone beyond the point of caring lol.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

I like both. However i used to get plagued on here by members of the other forum sending me mails saying "join here"

To be honest, that really hacked me off so i didn't register for a long time. It was my friends on it that converted me over.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

kyledawelsh said:


> ok so after the argument from some weirdo last night i would be interested in seeing if scottish people actually think that the scottish forums work?
> 
> not asking for sides or which one you prefer just in general and do you like 2 forums or would prefer one major one?
> 
> this is not an attack on the one i am not involved with just a wee scottish discussion i really hope we get points from both sides as we all know scottish banter is great and really we all (me bein welsh) *just love to annoy the english*



I didn't even know there were two Scottish forums. Whats the arguing all about?

The highlighted bit of your original post makes me laugh a litte. I've never known a single English person care what negative things the Scots and Welsh think about them... Which only upsets them more.

Andy


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

GlasgowGecko said:


> I didn't even know there were two Scottish forums. Whats the arguing all about?
> 
> The highlighted bit of your original post makes me laugh a litte. I've never known a single English person care what negative things the Scots and Welsh think about them... Which only upsets them more.
> 
> Andy


WELL
From my limited time and speaking with some of the admins it is as follows:
forum A, the original forum where everyone was happy.

2 admins fall out from forum A and one departs to create forum B

Forum A & B co-exist in a state of mutual disdain regarding the original fall out with 'attacks' being launched at one another time & time again.

Forum B gets very quiet and then the administrator bans most of the active members (for a variety of reasons.) Then deletes the forum, blaming 6/7 people whom they had banned (including me!)

The admins & mods from forum B create forum B.1 to mock all the people whom they banned from forum B, the banned members find it, spam it & get it deleted.

Most Forum B members eventually migrate over back to Forum A.

Forum C is created, which I know little about as i've just stuck with forum A since I joined.

Hey, if that makes sense, well done me.
There is likely more to it all but hey, if i've missed anything feel free to enlighten me.


----------



## Geckoman OZ (Feb 7, 2010)

I thought this was a UK forum, not just for the English?


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

I.live.in.Australia.haha said:


> I thought this was a UK forum, not just for the English?


It is, but there are other forums for primarily Scottish people but as with RFUK, everyone is welcome.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

dragonbreeder said:


> WELL
> From my limited time and speaking with some of the admins it is as follows:
> forum A, the original forum where everyone was happy.
> 
> ...


You see this just baffles me. But I also question the merit of a forum that can be run and moderated by people more concerned with arguing that the reptiles. This is a problem with open access forums generally though.
If the forum only has 15-20 regular posters, then surely its better to just use an active one, and talk to your mates on the phone...



I.live.in.Australia.haha said:


> I thought this was a UK forum, not just for the English?


I think the forum(s) the OP is talking about are seperate to this one... It's certainly not just for English people.

Andy


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

GlasgowGecko said:


> You see this just baffles me. But I also question the merit of a forum that can be run and moderated by people more concerned with arguing that the reptiles. This is a problem with open access forums generally though.
> If the forum only has 15-20 regular posters, then surely its better to just use an active one, and talk to your mates on the phone...
> 
> Andy


Precisely.
Mind you, I don't really use any of the forums these days - too much bickering and other nonsense, everyone's an expert and everyone else is an idiot.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

dragonbreeder said:


> Precisely.
> Mind you, I don't really use any of the forums these days - too much bickering and other nonsense, everyone's an expert and everyone else is an idiot.



Well I have only every used this forum really... But I am certainly an all knowing expert!


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

GlasgowGecko said:


> Well I have only every used this forum really... But I am certainly an all knowing expert!


haha : victory:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

i'm on SERF and RFS and i only really go on to peruse the classifieds :blush:


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

I dont use either of them....theres only ever the same handful of people on them and not a lot happening.I find this forum much better.


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

some great responses good to hear input


----------



## weeadele (Jul 1, 2009)

dragonbreeder said:


> Precisely.
> Mind you, I don't really use any of the forums these days - too much bickering and other nonsense, everyone's an expert and everyone else is an idiot.


hmmmmm well dont use the forums then if they annoy u that much and stick to rfuk:blush:


----------



## Leeann_ (Mar 29, 2007)

weeadele said:


> hmmmmm well dont use the forums then if they annoy u that much and stick to rfuk:blush:


He was just putting forward some feedback isnt that what this post is for?

I dont really post much on the scottish forums but if im honest the SERF forum seems more appealing now. More intresting topics etc, but them maybe thats because its busier and been running longer. Also some of the people on RFS i cant be bothered with so dont post.

Leeann


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

weeadele said:


> hmmmmm well dont use the forums then if they annoy u that much and stick to rfuk:blush:


That wasn't aimed specifically at any of the Scottish forums - it was aimed at every forum on the internet who has one (or more) person who always knows best. That applies to RFUK also.



Leeann_ said:


> He was just putting forward some feedback isnt that what this post is for?
> 
> Leeann


mmmmmhm. :2thumb:


----------



## candyazz (Jan 14, 2008)

i thought there was just the one forum in scotland now and that was serf 

always found it to be very friendly and helpfully


----------



## Scottish-Boas (May 1, 2008)

kyledawelsh said:


> ok so after the argument from some weirdo last night i would be interested in seeing if scottish people actually think that the scottish forums work?
> 
> not asking for sides or which one you prefer just in general and do you like 2 forums or would prefer one major one?
> 
> this is not an attack on the one i am not involved with just a wee scottish discussion i really hope we get points from both sides as we all know scottish banter is great and really we all (me bein welsh) just love to annoy the english



well i don't mind the 2 forums but would have been better if it was one big forum but some of your users spoiled that by coming on my forum causing trouble we didnt come to your forum and start anything


----------



## shugnsheena (Feb 9, 2008)

serf all the way, for localness n friendly ppl and educated breeders etc, thot the other one went down the pan ages ago, anyhow rfuk is good to but find that its mostly english posters which is fine if u wanna travel miles for ur reps,jus t not ideal for me having a 5month old wee girl,still a good forum and freindly members and always eager to help if u need it,
im happy the way things are with seperate forums ..


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I was always wondering what the other forum was called, well thanks for solving that problem :no1:.

The only problem I have with SERF is the amount of banned members as there seems to be quite a lot of them.


----------



## Scottish-Boas (May 1, 2008)

kaimarion said:


> The only problem I have with SERF is the amount of banned members as there seems to be quite a lot of them.


that is the same ppl creating accounts and getting auto banned lol


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

some great replies keep em comin

Mark am not gonna get drawn into an argument here we are aware of the attacks on your forum and have added to our rules any members found doing so will be banned. agree 1 scottish forum would be best in an ideal world but me and you both know that wont happen lol


----------



## coolfool (Nov 18, 2007)

well i like scottish exotic reptile forum (serf) good site lots of friendly people and the forums growing steadely good for the classifids as everything is local or at least not in exeter dewon or essex lmao... as for the other forum its up then its down ect last few times i was on it was dead not alot of posting ect might have changed as havnt been on in a good while as one day i went and it was gone lol...serfs good chat box is a bonus u get to no the people better and have a good conversation get advice ect i have few good friends all came off serf theres no moaning shouting arguing ect..people have a disagrement now and again but thats just a part of life....as for rfuk have been coming on here for ages more members ect as its been running alot longer but i thought all the sites were everbody sites all welcome and all that click my sig to come see serf anytime..


----------



## coolfool (Nov 18, 2007)

and just a thought why would one scottish forum be best i dont think it would matter how many there are there are quite a few forums down south and they work fine..


----------



## achillobator (Jul 4, 2009)

i've been on SERF since october 2009
i think its great, lots of good advice and friendly people, good banter aswell lol
oh and btw i'm english and i'm extremely hard to wind up lol


----------



## coolfool (Nov 18, 2007)

lmao m8.....


----------



## kevind1989 (Jul 14, 2009)

I am on serf and have to say it`s a great forum, chatbox is great and usually got few ppl chattin away, not much in the way of bickering goes on and if it does it doesnt seem to last, regulars are all great and you get good advice when u ask about something

not used the other one so cant say anything bout that one


----------



## Scottish-Boas (May 1, 2008)

kyledawelsh said:


> some great replies keep em comin
> 
> Mark am not gonna get drawn into an argument here we are aware of the attacks on your forum and have added to our rules any members found doing so will be banned. agree 1 scottish forum would be best in an ideal world but me and you both know that wont happen lol


im not posting for an argument im only saying you said your 2 cents and i said my 2 cents.I have no problem with you or any of your users except one and you know who im talking about


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

I use SERF very actively, i dont find any issues with it, if anyone has i dont see how it is very friendly and a great community site, in fact the only forum issues ive had is people leaving me nasty comments on an 18+ thread i started here on this site but hey thats ancient history.

As for a central site, the only way you could get a central scottish forum would be for the current 2 forums to combine efforts, i dont think the 2 scottish fourms that currently run would do that for ownership reasons but as far as im aware the 2 run totally fine opposite each other and any problems between the 2 are long done and dusted, no bad blood as far as im aware. 

If someone did try and set up another central one it would just be another forum as i dont see it replacing the other 2. I say leave the 2 forums running as is, and its upto the users to join one or both as they please


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

You're Wighty, how could anyone hate you?



Amanda Wight said:


> I use SERF very actively, i dont find any issues with it, if anyone has i dont see how it is very friendly and a great community site, in fact the only forum issues ive had is people leaving me nasty comments on an 18+ thread i started here on this site but hey thats ancient history.
> 
> As for a central site, the only way you could get a central scottish forum would be for the current 2 forums to combine efforts, i dont think the 2 scottish fourms that currently run would do that for ownership reasons but as far as im aware the 2 run totally fine opposite each other and any problems between the 2 are long done and dusted, no bad blood as far as im aware.
> 
> If someone did try and set up another central one it would just be another forum as i dont see it replacing the other 2. I say leave the 2 forums running as is, and its upto the users to join one or both as they please


----------



## vicky1981 (May 23, 2009)

Amanda Wight said:


> I use SERF very actively, i dont find any issues with it, if anyone has i dont see how it is very friendly and a great community site, in fact the only forum issues ive had is people leaving me nasty comments on an 18+ thread i started here on this site but hey thats ancient history.
> 
> As for a central site, the only way you could get a central scottish forum would be for the current 2 forums to combine efforts, i dont think the 2 scottish fourms that currently run would do that for ownership reasons but as far as im aware the 2 run totally fine opposite each other and any problems between the 2 are long done and dusted, no bad blood as far as im aware.
> 
> If someone did try and set up another central one it would just be another forum as i dont see it replacing the other 2. I say leave the 2 forums running as is, and its upto the users to join one or both as they please


I agree with amanda tried having one forum in the past and it didnt work out so i say leave things the way they are


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

dragonbreeder said:


> You're Wighty, how could anyone hate you?


Fanks Eric :blush:, your lovely too : victory:


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

Amanda Wight said:


> Fanks Erik :blush:, your lovely too : victory:


:no1: Why thank you haha


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

I joined SERF a little while back ... I wasn't aware of any intra-forum issues ... on the whole I frequent three forums and simple can't be bothered to join any more. I have the specialist international forum for my in depth community fix, RFUK for the National scope and SERF for local connections.


----------



## crested_stu (Feb 2, 2010)

only ever been on SERF and its my new scotttish reptile home, 
ive even told an admin on another forum i frequent to go on and get some ideas as im impressed with its layout and features. 

no need for war we are all brothers and sisiters here,

scotland is a small enough community without seperation


make love not war :flrt:


----------

